# Raptor



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Short and sweet!
Good looking xingu.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> Short and sweet!
> Good looking xingu.


Thanks, yeah I just moved him to that tank and he was being cool... so I didn't want to make him too uncomfortable with the cam.


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

loving the red eyes! how big?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Got him at 6"... so he's probably slightly bigger than that...


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice, full tank shot please.


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Nasty lookin Monster...!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking rhom you got there


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking P!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice looking fisH!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice rhom


----------

